
Real-Time Messaging Over Live Chat. Thoughts? - dineenjohn
http://www.pubble.io/
======
dineenjohn
Would love your thoughts / feedback on this. We've been building out Pubble to
deliver a website messaging experience that's closer to WhatsApp than regular
Live Chat solutions. Look forward to your feedback.

